# McIntosh Double Din modified to RCA's and amber illumination



## audiogodz1

In my Lexus IS300 a single din radio just doesn't cut it. I need a radio that is double din, amber illumination, and has rca's. The Mcintosh barely had just one of the requirements, but I love this radio and decided to make it mine. 

The following pictures show me cleaning up some existing wiring from another RCA attempt on this radio by a previous owner, and the final result. 















































This is the area where work was needed to repair a previous attempt.


----------



## audiogodz1

This blue tint must be removed to be turned another color, but I do not have amber plasti-kote on me today so we'll do this later.

Notice the color change on the caps.



















Not going back into a Subaru 










Fixed for installation into a Lexus.


----------



## audiogodz1

So while we still have the blue screen for today, we have amber illumination and front and rear out RCA's.  (and it doesn't say Subaru on it.  )


----------



## audiogodz1

This is the only way to get a Double Din Mcintosh.  They do not sell them. I'm not using some ugly fit kit in my IS300. I have the DD kit in there to hold it up right now and I am fabricating a new custom trim as we speak.

On a side note, you can find the JDM version of this head unit on ebay fairly inexpensively (for a McIntosh), but that requires you to use a completely useless Fm converter that doesn't pick up any stations and the display always reads wrong. This is one of the very rare to find USDM versions so everything is as it should be.


----------



## lycan

first of all, this is McIntosh dude ... you should be changing all the _other_ lights inside the car to match the blue glow 

and you _could_ choose to fill a double-DIN hole with a current, single-DIN McIntosh headunit plus the single-DIN McIntosh meter. OK ... they aren't _quite_ single-DIN, and so the combo is not _quite_ double-DIN, but it's close enough to claim victory with a little modification


----------



## chithead

That is [email protected]!!!


----------



## DS-21

Wow, man, you're way braver than I am. (I just hacked up a 13-pin DIN cable to get my RCAs, not the whole unit!)

Respek.


----------



## audiogodz1

Out with the Eclipse Navi.

In with the McIntosh 

I have GOT to go get the amber plasti-kote tomorrow.


----------



## audiogodz1

Here's the Amber


----------



## grantwb1

Props to you that is really sick. You have no fear, I would have been triping out opening up that head unit.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Nice work mate!
Would you be able to tell me/point me towards info on how to do the line-out conversion? My girlfriends Subaru has the same unit and I want to give the conversion a go!


----------



## audiogodz1

That area you see on the corner of that board are 4 pins horizontal, and top 4 pins vertical for line out. You can see which ones are used for black ground.  The very bottom of the vertical pins are remote turn on for amps and the one right above it are chassis ground.


----------



## TREETOP

The amber looks great in your dash! 
Have you powered up your amp(s) with it yet? Any issues with a low amperage turn-on lead? 
I had to use a DEI 55000 low voltage trigger module with mine to get enough out of the turn-on lead to even energize a relay, but that was an easy fix.

The head unit sure looks classy in there, if mine had sounded just a little better I would have kept it for sure.


----------



## audiogodz1

TREETOP said:


> The amber looks great in your dash!
> Have you powered up your amp(s) with it yet? Any issues with a low amperage turn-on lead?
> I had to use a DEI 55000 low voltage trigger module with mine to get enough out of the turn-on lead to even energize a relay, but that was an easy fix.
> 
> The head unit sure looks classy in there, if mine had sounded just a little better I would have kept it for sure.


There had to have been something going on with that head unit. I've had a couple of them and short of spending the big cheese on a Mcintosh MX406 or Denon, something like that... I feel it is unmatched for the money. I have removed Eclipse Nav, Pioneer Premier, the old school Sony SQ heads from my Lexus, none sounded as good as either of my DD Mc's, so I dunno!


----------



## DS-21

TREETOP said:


> The amber looks great in your dash!
> Have you powered up your amp(s) with it yet? Any issues with a low amperage turn-on lead?


Not the OP, but mine doesn't have a problem turning on an Alpine PXE-H650 and two amps.


----------



## 94VG30DE

So what do you do to keep people from kicking in the windows to get their hands on that sweet DD McGoodness? I would be scared to _death_ that all that beautiful custom work would be ripped out of the dash with a cheap screwdriver. But seriously beautiful work. I like the fact that you tore into a "sacred" unit to make it yours. I love this hobby.


----------



## jinstall

audiogodz1 said:


> Here's the Amber


stunning. quality work. big respect


----------



## TREETOP

audiogodz1 said:


> There had to have been something going on with that head unit. I've had a couple of them and short of spending the big cheese on a Mcintosh MX406 or Denon, something like that... I feel it is unmatched for the money. I have removed Eclipse Nav, Pioneer Premier, the old school Sony SQ heads from my Lexus, none sounded as good as either of my DD Mc's, so I dunno!


Nope, the low amperage turn-on is not an uncommon issue with these. They weren't designed to trigger aftermarket amps, the turn-on lead is just enough to click on the factory Subaru/McIntosh amp. I've had two also and they were both that way, but hey- maybe I had 2 with an issue? Anything's possible.
Anyway I'm glad you're happy with the way it sounds, that's what matters! 



audiogodz1 said:


> ..I feel it is unmatched for the money...


Well yeah for what it cost you you're not going to get much better.


----------



## audiogodz1

TREETOP said:


> Nope, the low amperage turn-on is not an uncommon issue with these. They weren't designed to trigger aftermarket amps, the turn-on lead is just enough to click on the factory Subaru/McIntosh amp. I've had two also and they were both that way, but hey- maybe I had 2 with an issue? Anything's possible.
> Anyway I'm glad you're happy with the way it sounds, that's what matters!
> 
> 
> Well yeah for what it cost you you're not going to get much better.


Oh the turn on? Yeah I believe that, it sounded like you couldn't muster up any SQ out of it the way it was worded and I was like, eh?? 


Thanks for the compliments guys  I can't wait to finish the actual custom fit kit.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

audiogodz1 said:


> That area you see on the corner of that board are 4 pins horizontal, and top 4 pins vertical for line out. You can see which ones are used for black ground.  The very bottom of the vertical pins are remote turn on for amps and the one right above it are chassis ground.


Thanks man. If I understand correctly, it's something like this right?

[1 2 3 4]
_
5
6
7
8
9
10
-

Where:
1 = Ch1 -
2 = Ch1 +
3 = Ch2 -
4 = Ch2 +
5 = Ch3 +
6 = Ch3 -
7 = Ch4 +
8 = Ch4 -
9 = Ground (to head unit chassis)
10 = Remote on




audiogodz1 said:


> On a side note, you can find the JDM version of this head unit on ebay fairly inexpensively (for a McIntosh), but that requires you to use a completely useless Fm converter that doesn't pick up any stations and the display always reads wrong. This is one of the very rare to find USDM versions so everything is as it should be.


Our one is a JDM version. I assume they would still use all the same processing equipment, just without the extended radio frequencies that the US version has? Or is in not even worth bothering with the JDM unit?


----------



## audiogodz1

Yeah, looks good on the wiring.


The JDM is the same, but some things are re-arranged. When you flip volume and tuner knobs completely around from left to right, a lot has to be mirrored. Let's dig out my JDM pics of my other unit and compare. I only have pics of the face guts. Maybe that is all they changed!  (easiest way to do it is just change the face plug inputs on the head unit)

Here we go........

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d5/audiogodz1/stufff001.jpg

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d5/audiogodz1/stufff002.jpg

That's the JDM face inside. I'd say the units are identical short of the tuner and the face arrangement being flipped. it looks like they literally turned the motherboard of the faceplate over and used it reversed.


----------



## TREETOP

The JDM version has the same electronics other than the radio tuning frequencies. It may actually be better for some people since it already has RCA outputs rather than the 12-pin DIN that requires conversion. If you can get used to the volume knob being on the right side it's otherwise pretty identical.

I've actually found at least 6 versions of these, counting US and JDM versions of the CD/Tape, CD/MiniDisc, and 6-CD internal changer (my favorite but harder to find). I've only owned the CD/Tape version but I've dealt with a few others, unfortunately none of them have sounded the same as my old MX406 or DRX9255. Night and day difference in clarity. The DD SubiMacs do have a nice warm sound to them, not clinical at all, but the top end doesn't have the same sparkle as the single DIN versions. IMHO of course.


----------



## audiogodz1

I speculate we could verify the pinouts and change just the faceplate to the USDM version if picky enough about which side the volume is on  But yeah the JDM version is already setup on RCA's like Treetop said. I PERSONALLY found it highly annoying not to be able to listen to the weather or traffic, plus the USDM is a weatherband radio and the Jspec is not. You don't have to guess at the radio stations, and the frequency convertor (aka - a magnet and coil) only tunes 15% of the radio stations in a sideband sounding manor...... if you are familiar with sideband radio frequencies in Ham radio. Where the USDM works flawlessly.


----------



## audiogodz1

I have a new surprise  Will elaborate soon!


----------



## DS-21

TREETOP said:


> The DD SubiMacs do have a nice warm sound to them, not clinical at all, but the top end doesn't have the same sparkle as the single DIN versions. IMHO of course.




Like to see you tell them apart blind and level matched...


----------



## chad

audiogodz1 said:


> I have a new surprise  Will elaborate soon!


yer pregnant?


----------



## audiogodz1

We weren't going to tell them until you got the pat test back, daddy.


----------



## chad

I could not wait, I'm giddy with excitement.


----------



## TREETOP

DS-21 said:


> Like to see you tell them apart blind and level matched...


Set it up, you'll probably find the same thing I did. The MX406 is a different beast than the Subaru radio altogether. If I had external processing I'd definitely consider using an MX406 or MX4000 again. The SubiMac? Not so much...


----------



## audiogodz1

You're the only one who has ever said to have been able to tell them apart by all the times it has been polled of owners in the past. That's ok too, I also have an ear that has eyes.  It likes things based on certain criteria as well.


----------



## audiogodz1

Not trying to stir the pot here, but I have looked into it out of my own curiosity and these are supposed to have the same op amps and signal paths making them sonically identical. Still, I cant hear a difference so for me it works either way.


----------



## chad

audiogodz1 said:


> That's ok too, I also have an ear that has eyes.


That's almost siggable.


----------



## DS-21

TREETOP said:


> Set it up, you'll probably find the same thing I did.


Considering that I've found a sub-70 USD Samsung SACD/DVD-A/DVD player sonically identical to a $3500+ and damn near technically perfect Meridian CD player playing CD's, highly doubtful.

Of course, the cheapass Sammy blew the **** out of the Meridian when the test medium was a DVD-A.


----------



## thehatedguy

As an IS300 owner I have to say that is pretty cool.


----------



## Knobby Digital

thehatedguy said:


> As an IS300 owner I have to say that is pretty cool.


Moi aussi.

**** an X-Mas dash. I even switch my HU from faint white during the day to amber in the evenings.


----------



## keep_hope_alive

looks great, nice pics and detail. 

the only thing you forgot to do while you were in there was add an optical output.


----------



## audiogodz1

Here's MC #2. 

It came in a few hours ago and I got to work on it.

A few notes...... 

#1- Since I don't have RCA's here handy and have to go get some I stuck some cheap male end on it, they work... just finished listening to it 

#2- Where the first conversion the guy that did it soldered sideways to the board and had to glue it in place, I did it right and actually used my wiring in the motherboard like the OEM pins.

#3- The two black jumpers you see on the mobo are where I eliminated two grounds that would otherwise have to be ran out in the harness and take up space.


----------



## audiogodz1

Now I just need some nice RCA's.


----------



## audiogodz1

I bought this second one because I was going to put it in my truck, but I'm thinking it is too nice for my truck. LOL. Dunno what I'll do yet.


----------



## audiogodz1

Since I don't know where this one is going I left it green for now.


----------



## chad

it's sexier that way.


----------



## audiogodz1

It's sexy either way when you have twins.


----------



## MaxPowers

You considering selling the second one? I have a JDM version that I loved but the cd player started becoming picky with what cd's it wanted to play so I replaced it with a Pioneer Premier DD. I might be in the market for another one.


----------



## audiogodz1

I'm pretty torn on that at the moment. I bought it as a backup/second vehicle unit.


----------



## audiogodz1

Turns out this head unit has the JRC op-amps in it so I ordered the Burr Brown's from Digi-key.  In a week I'll be putting them in and should sound excellent.


----------



## keep_hope_alive

awesome modification! very nice work!


----------



## nubz69

The is one of the best/most creative custom pieces of work I have seen on here in a very long time.


----------



## audiogodz1

Cnet commander came in and works great controlling the ipod on my McIntosh!  Unfortunately it doesn't come with a cnet cable so I had to make one for now and order one off ebay with speedy shipping while this "fix" holds me over.


----------



## grantwb1

How well does the deck control the ipod? Is it full ipod control w/ artist, album, and song search with a back button? This is really cool, and mad props to that custom mod. WOW!


----------



## DS-21

By modern standards, it controls the iPod poorly. No search, can't see song titles, have to create a "virtual CD changer" with specially-named playlists (clarion1, etc.), and it only displays the track number to the tens place. (16 looks just like 116 looks just like 1016.)

On the plus side, it's less distracting when driving, maybe...


----------



## audiogodz1

IMO the most annoying thing in the world is to have to find a song while driving. A properly set up playlist is better than any control a head unit could give you. Plug it in and be DONE.


----------



## veleno

Hey you're here too! I'm also on CL and posted/read your thread on there  Great work.


----------



## Tom K

Resurrecting this thread. It looks as though there is a DIN cable that plugs into the board where you soldered your new RCA's into. Couldn't you just break the wires out of that plug harness and solder RCA's onto that?
On a related note, where do you source the plug for power/speaker harness?


----------



## DS-21

Yes, you can just use a DIN plug and break-out the wires from there. That's what I do. Not as elegant a solution, but it works.

I picked up the male plug from some website. Just search for Outback LL Bean male harness. The speaker harness is the DIN plug, as the unit has no internal amplification.


----------



## Tom K

Thanks. It looks to me to be easier to tear in to the DIN cord and solder onto those wires than to add new wires to the board, but that's just me. 
My search for the plug hasn't been too successful so far, but I'll keep looking.


----------



## vacumtubes

audiogodz1, Your work looks great. I just bought a Mac PF-23431-A, which is suppose to be a world unit. We'll see when I receive it next week. Do you have the pin outs, schematic, wiring diagram, anything will help? I am good with a soldering iron, just need to know what wire goes where, rca's, power, etc. I am planning on using it in my Porsche 951.
Thanks,


----------



## sq_assasin

Very nice mods. Its amazing what a difference a lighting change can make. I was lucky that my hx-d1 lighting matches my interior lights perfectly.


----------

